

Ask YC: Feedback on Web App/iPhone App Please - henryw

Spotstart.com is a collection of popular searchable web resources. I had a prelimiary version over a year ago, but just coded it again. If you visit the site on an iPhone, you will see a customized version (http://www.apple.com/webapps/searchtools/spotstart.html). Somehow, I think the iPhone version will be more popular. There is a category for startups which includes Hacker News searched from google.<p>Please let me know what you guys think. Anything to be added or removed? Thanks.
======
jws
I think I must figure out how you made it scroll up to hide the URL bar after
it loaded. Nice touch. It looks and feels right on the iPhone, but I'm not a
candidate user. I keep everything like that in my synchronized bookmarks.

------
ALee
You might want to put an About or What is this? link. I have no idea upon
going to the site what this is.

It seems that this is a search directory, but your search doesn't work and I
really don't need a directory.

~~~
henryw
Can you tell me what part of the search failed and what browser you are using?
Thanks.

~~~
ALee
Yeah, Firefox (non-beta 3). The top portion of the search. It seemed to get
hung up.

------
wumi
Have any of the commenters here used it on the iPhone? I just web-clipped it,
works beautifully.

------
chaostheory
the purpose of the radio buttons confuse me a bit

so it's basically an ajax web directory?

~~~
henryw
the radio button shows which site that the search will be going to. it is a
directory like site.

~~~
chaostheory
i hate to say this, but I feel that it's not very intuitive and it should be
changed

